
Strike: A 1-bit web-based paint app - chrisma0
https://amorphous.itch.io/strike
======
chrisma0
The GitHub repo (MIT license) is at
[https://github.com/dmliao/strike](https://github.com/dmliao/strike)

------
ArtWomb
Love bespoke web tooling such as this! Saved to PNG and results look very
retro ;)

